# First Fire in Australia?



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yay, my Fire is in my hands.  I have no idea how much functionality it will have in Australia, but I love it so far.  Connected immediately to our wireless and downloaded the update in 10 minutes.  Not sure how the long the battery will last - I need to get an adaptor.  So will just wait til it boots up again and then turn it off until I get home.

It is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad you finally got it! Hope you get your adapter soon so you don't have to worry about the battery.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!  The first time my battery died very quickly, but after the second charge it's been holding pretty well for about 6-7 hours of use.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats on getting it. Have you done any press interviews yet?


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Love to hear what works and what doesn't!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I guess there are ways and means.  So far it has done all the basic things really well.  After reading some of the negative comments I was getting a little worried.  But that was probably a good thing as I had reduced my expectations.  It connected to the wifi really quickly, and the browser has excellent speed without any tweaking.  All my books are showing on the carousel.  All the provided apps have downloaded just fine.  I can sideload others.  So that leaves streaming. 

I have a number of adapters so once I got back home it was put onto charger so all good on that score.  I really like it.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I bet you are the first Fire owner in Australia, Pushka. So glad you're test-driving it before I take the plunge    I really really want one.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

CJArcher said:


> I bet you are the first Fire owner in Australia, Pushka. So glad you're test-driving it before I take the plunge  I really really want one.


I have found two others on whirpool forum who got theirs today too. It really is much nicer than I expected.


----------



## tradingbr (Oct 15, 2011)

Can you buy books from amazon and download them without issues even though you don't have a US address?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad to see it's finally home in it's new case!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

How exciting! I bought two for my kids and now want one for myself. They are beautiful!


----------



## tlc (Sep 19, 2010)

I should have mine in a week or so, I didn't even thnk about a charger, will I need to buy oneor can I just usemy existing k3 charger? Can't wait to get mine, hoping my k3 Oberon cover fits it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tlc said:


> I should have mine in a week or so, I didn't even thnk about a charger, will I need to buy oneor can I just usemy existing k3 charger? Can't wait to get mine, hoping my k3 Oberon cover fits it.


The Fire comes with a charger with US standard plug. If you have an adapter to switch that to an Australia standard plug it should be fine. But check the Voltage. . . . .


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

tradingbr said:


> Can you buy books from amazon and download them without issues even though you don't have a US address?


Well I do have a USA address otherwise I wouldn't have one right now. But like USA people travelling can buy books when overseas when they are connected to wifi then so can I. It isn't fully functional unless you have a USA credit card and you can't download apps while you don't have a non USA IP address but like all things in life there are ways. It charges fine with a USA to Australia converter I bought off eBay for a dollar. The web works beautifully.

I do prefer using it naked. It seems too small to use in a cover.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Well I do have a USA address otherwise I wouldn't have one right now. But like USA people travelling can buy books when overseas when they are connected to wifi then so can I. *It isn't fully functional unless you have a USA credit card* and you can't download apps while you don't have a non USA IP address but like all things in life there are ways. It charges fine with a USA to Australia converter I bought off eBay for a dollar. The web works beautifully.
> 
> I do prefer using it naked. It seems too small to use in a cover.


Ah, that is what I was worried about, thanks!


----------

